# Magia General > Hilos Destacados >  Mesa multiefectos y explosión bombilla

## Magicmaxi

Muy buenas a todos,estoy pensando en terminar mi show con la mesa multiefectos,la que sacas a un espectador y elige una carta y va disparando a la mesa tres veces y cada vez que lo hace la va rompiendo(espero que sepaís casi todos como es),y quería saber si alguno de vosotros la tiene para que me diga si le gusta a la gente ya que es cara para comprarla.Y también quiero comprar algún explotador de bombillas y lo que no sé si el gimmick se nota mucho o no ya que hay varios modelos y precios.Muchas gracias a todos amigos

----------


## golfov

yo tengo la multiefectos si a la gente le encanta el juego, yo solo la uso en pubs y alguna que otra gala. a mi me ha dado buenos resultados y aunque es cara lo acabaras amortizando.

un saludo

----------


## mayico

Solo diré que la tengo pendiente para arreglarla. 
La compré.
Funcionó en ensayos.
Despues de dos meses dejó de funcionar.
La tienda... (que me busque la vida) en verdad dijo... Ve a un chino y compra una batería, que seguro será eso el fallo.
Por lo tanto, cuidado donde la compras, ya que hay quien pasa y piensa que ha vendido algo que cuesta lo que una piruleta...

----------


## golfov

eso si es cierto, a veces pagar un poquito mas te quitas de esos problemas. la mia es de lujo totalmente de aluminio desmontable por completo en 2 minutos esta en su maleta todo guardadito y sin nada a la vista. y lo que es mejor aun un solo boton para accionarla con lo que te preocupas muchisimo menos.

----------


## Magicmaxi

Está claro que según lo que te gastes será mejor y me imagino que la tuya golfov es de las más caras,me seduce mucho la idea ya que creo que es un buen efecto y gag a la vez,la verdad que hay bastante diferencia de precio entre una tienda y otra,Y Mayico espero que lo soluciones pronto y también espero que no sea la misma tienda donde tengo yo pensado comprarla

----------


## mayico

Cuidado que la mia no es (se suponía una porquería) quiero decir que los 700€ los he pagado, cuidadín...
Es cierto que las hay mas caras, y seguro serán mejor, pero por ese precio... Debería funcionar. ¿No?

----------


## Magicmaxi

Madre mia Mayico,por ese precio no debería fallar y en cualquier caso la tienda colaborar un poco más,ya te contaré si al final me decido,espero que lo soluciones pronto

----------


## magomarti

Yo tengo dos amigos que las tienen, y alos dos les fallan , van por sonido  los sensores Lo de la bombilla, yo tengo el que la rompe en la bolsa.

----------


## Javi Cruz

Hola tengo un amigo que ahora esta sacando un modelo muy fiable de la mesa de disparo, ademas de que es el modelo que la rosa salta desde el jarrón quedandose este intacto y se resetea muy rápido, es un sistema innovador que conforme se va haciendo se va reseteando. Ha fabricado algunas unidades y las esta vendiendo a 500€ ya les quedan pocas si estáis interesado es una muy buena oportunidad podéis contactar conmigo a javicruz@me.com

Un saludo

----------


## magicmontxito

Javi me puedes enviar mas informacion y fotos sobre la mesa de 4 efectos? Si se puede cambiar la carta elegida, el jarron por un marco de fotografia, etc? gracias

----------


## JL.GZ

> Solo diré que la tengo pendiente para arreglarla. 
> La compré.
> Funcionó en ensayos.
> Despues de dos meses dejó de funcionar.
> La tienda... (que me busque la vida) en verdad dijo... Ve a un chino y compra una batería, que seguro será eso el fallo.
> Por lo tanto, cuidado donde la compras, ya que hay quien pasa y piensa que ha vendido algo que cuesta lo que una piruleta...


Lee esto quizás te ayude mayico La garant&#237;a en la compra de productos - OCU, no se hace cuanto la has comprado y si aun la garantía estará en vigor, aun así reclama. En el caso de que sigan haciendo caso omiso y pases de denunciar, por lo menos habla con los moderadores de este foro y preguntales si como excepción puedes citar el nombre de la tienda (yo no lo considero publicidad) y esperemos que gracias a esto pierdan más dinero del que les costaría repararla o cambiarla. No pretendo frivolizar pero SI SE PUEDE!!!, suerte.

Saludos.

----------


## unicorn

yo estoy con JL
mayico deberias protestar, yo se que es una pu..da que no funcione una mesa... me tiene pasado

por cierto en cuanto tenga un ratín te miro lo del maletín (hablando de sistemas) que estoy a tope de trabajo

y a Magimaxi decirle que solicite una garantía por escrito, en vista de lo sucedido

----------


## unicorn

yo para evitar ese problema de si funciona o no funciona me fabriqué mi propia mesa, jejeje
http://www.magiapotagia.com/f36/mesa-multiefecto-35430/

----------


## mayico

Me pasa por confiado jiji.

Ahí tengo la mesa, me mandó a un chino a comprár una batería nueva. Y no dió mas señales y cambia de tema si lo llamaba. 
Ha pasado tiempo ya. Lo bueno sería viajar y verlo y hablarle.
Gracias igualmente.

----------

